# Transistores para un Puente H



## soschorni (Nov 25, 2008)

Hola a todos, 
tengo una duda que espero q me puedan solucionar. Me diceñe un puente H, para un radiocontrol de 4 canales que me estoy haciendo, con dos transistores pnp y dos npn. Hasta aí todo bn, pero ahora que tengo que llevarlo a la practica (a la plaqueta), no se que transistor ponerle.
Me pueden recomendar transistores npn y pnp para el uso que le quiero dar?
yo habia pensado en un BD548 y un 2n2222 pero no estoy muy seguro por q no se mucho del tema por q apenas llevo unos meses en este tema de la electronica y mis unicos proyectos fueron un amplificardor de 1W, un secuenciador de luces con un 555 y una fuente de 0-30 regulable.
gracias desde ya
espero su respuesta con gran entusiasmo para ir y comprar los componentes.


----------



## Elvis! (Nov 25, 2008)

Con los 2n2222 estaria bien aunque podes usar unos transistores Tip para darle un mejor desempeño..Eso si no se si tenes limitacion en cuanto a potencia de alimentacion..Pero con los Tips creo que funcionarian bien

Un saludo!


----------



## soschorni (Nov 25, 2008)

y los otros, los npn? cual me recomendas?


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Nov 25, 2008)

Los transistores a utilizar dependen del motor que quieras alimentar, específicamente la potencia de este. Si quieres experimentar, prueba con la pareja 2n3904 (NPN) y 2n3906 (PNP)

Saludos.


----------



## Elvis! (Nov 25, 2008)

Con un Tip29(NPN) y un Tip30(PNP)..Por ejemplo


Un saludo!


----------



## soschorni (Nov 25, 2008)

muchas gracias, voy a probar con los tip q me parecen mas usados. Y por algo seran. Puede ser que luego me arrepienta, pero tengo todas las vacaciones para hacer modificaciones. Gracias nuevamente


----------



## alex182 (Jul 2, 2009)

Hola que tal, yo tambien tengo problemas con este tipo de puente, lo he intentado con tips 32 y 31, con los transistores BC548 y BC558, si logro hacer que me haga los cambios cuando lo simulo con led´s; pero a la hora de conectar un motorcito se me pone en corto y no hace nada, me baja mucho el voltaje de entrada. Lo mas raro es que en un principio si funcionaba y ahora me hace esto, si alguien pudiera ayudarme lo agracezco de antemano.

Saludos


----------



## sfiro (Jul 3, 2009)

pues mira que yo tambien  he manejado el puente h con transistores (2n3904 y 2n3906) y me funciona.....pero el problema es que el motor trabaja muy lento entonces lo hice con reles de 12 voltios los cuales funcionan perfecto ......


----------



## alex182 (Jul 5, 2009)

ok muchas gracias sfiro


----------

